# Remington p.o.s. aka rm2560



## Timbo74 (Jun 17, 2018)

Someone just gave me a rm2560 straight shaft trimmer. The guy told me it never ran...or ran right...it's basically new. This thing won't start no matter what I do. When I first got it, I put in fresh mix, primed, and went through the starting procedure, and it almost immediately started leaking gas out the carb. Pulled the plug, it looks new. There is no way I was gonna spend money on the special tool required to adjust the high/low, so I cut slits in the screws with my dremil. I can find no specs for the carbs initial settings ( it just says to have an authorized dealer adjust), but I messed with it anyway. I turned them both in all the way ( they were both way out) I turned the low out 1 turn, and the high out 1 1/2 turn. It still wouldn't start, So I let it sit over night. Today I put it on full choke, and it popped right off, first pull. I put it on half choke, and pulled like 3 or 4 times....nothing. I took It off choke and pulled like 20 times with full throttle...nothing but gas leaking out the carb.
My question to you guys is, what am I doing wrong?
I have an FS80....is this rm2560 even worth wasting my time on?
I like a challenge...but seriously this thing sucks!


----------



## Timbo74 (Jun 18, 2018)

Nobody wishes to comment on this abomination? That's ok, judging by all the terrible reviews on this pos...I think I'll just trash it, since I have nothing in it.


----------



## ironman_gq (Jun 18, 2018)

I'm guessing it's an issue with the needle in the carb being stuck and the engine is flooded badly. Start by taking the carb down and cleaning it out. Then get the engine dried out and try again.


----------



## Timbo74 (Jun 18, 2018)

ironman_gq said:


> I'm guessing it's an issue with the needle in the carb being stuck and the engine is flooded badly. Start by taking the carb down and cleaning it out. Then get the engine dried out and try again.


Do you have any idea what would be a good initial setting for the low/high, just to get it to run? Low one turn out? High 1 1/2 turns out? I will clean the carb, when I have time. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## ironman_gq (Jun 18, 2018)

Usually somewhere between 1 and 1.5 turns out is a good starting point.


----------



## Timbo74 (Jun 18, 2018)

ironman_gq said:


> Usually somewhere between 1 and 1.5 turns out is a good starting point.


Alright, thanks.


----------



## Timbo74 (Jun 19, 2018)

Well I decided to remove the carb, there is one score mark on the intake side of the piston. Then I decided to remove the muffler, the exhaust side of the piston looks new, no scoring. I will pull the carb apart and clean when I get some carb spray.


----------

